# snapper throats



## duckhunter10

Grilled or broiled, any recipes?


----------



## kelly1

Grouper throats, snapper throats and a batch of fried crappie would do me in. I like to grill them.. the throats that is... on the BGE but every once in awhile broiled will do the trick. Butter, garlic & lemon and a dash of seasoning. Now you got my mouth watering.....


----------



## navkingfisher

fried is mighty fine too! with some of my prizewinning jalapenia onion hushpuppies and baked beans and slaw!


----------



## cody&ryand

I have only had them fried but honestly don't see how you could mess them up


----------



## jaster

Redfish also have good size Throats!


----------



## Snagged Line

jaster said:


> Redfish also have good size Throats!



As do SheepHead.........................YUM!!!


----------



## jcasey

Since they are a pain to clean, whenever I get a mess of them, I'll put them on the smoker for a few hours. they fall right off of the skin and cartilage after they are done.


----------



## halo1

What's the best way to clean to get the throats out? I've never tried it. Thanks!


----------



## GROUPERKING

I use pruning shears to remove the throats. Works great ! & I like'em fried !


----------



## halo1

Thanks grouper ! I'm assuming it's just take shears and carve around the throat cavity? Lol, yes I'm really that clueless when it comes to throats on a snapper! Haha


----------



## GROUPERKING

Cut your fillet off like normal, then use the pruning shears to cut out the throats. Where you see the two short lines on the snapper is where you will use the shears. If you are going to fry them like I do, scale the throats. If the throat comes from a big fish ,split it down the middle.








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WAReilly

GROUPERKING said:


> Cut your fillet off like normal, then use the pruning shears to cut out the throats. Where you see the two short lines on the snapper is where you will use the shears. If you are going to fry them like I do, scale the throats. If the throat comes from a big fish ,split it down the middle.
> View attachment 550186
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Man! It's like you've done it a few times, Russ! All scientific and fancy! HAHA

That's about how I do it except I've always used dikes. I'll have to try it on the grouper we catch next time we go out.


----------



## halo1

Thanks grouper ! I'll try it next time I get a snapper!


----------



## smooth move

we smoke em and make a dip.


----------

